# G220 vs Seat Bocanegra (Ultimate Dubs Show Prep).......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

*G220 vs Seat Bocanegra (Ultimate Dubs Show Prep + Magazine Feature).......*

Hello all............:wave:

Well the weather has been getting a little bit better of late and for those of you in the 'DUB' scene will know that last weekend Ultimate Dubs was on in Telford, some serious machines there and some serious show standard detailing...........:doublesho

Recently I had to call on a fellow friend of mine who used to own the following vehicle:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=104874

Basically the Superb had developed the dreaded water ingress problem so a quick trip over to Ross and he stripped my interior to sort the issue out and in return I had agreed to help him out the day before Ultimate Dubs.......:thumb:

Ross has recently shifted from the Skoda camp to Seat and has a lovely Bocanegra that I have to say I have a soft spot for. Jules and I headed over but it would only be Ross and I completing the detail while our other halves went down to the local spa for the day............:doublesho

Now I am sure you will look at this and say, well that's maybe not too special to be at Ultimate Dubs and you may be right and unfortunatley the car was due to have some major mods completed for the detail but this didn't happen, so the car went along to the show as part of a local 'DUB' club and the mods came later, I do however now have some modded pics but they will come later on at the end of the thread, anyway enough chat and here was the car on Saturday morning:
































































Got to love the steering wheel:




























1.4 Supercharged:










*The Detail Process*

Ross was pretty relaxed about what he wanted done but I was keen to do as much as possible in the nice weather so we cracked on straight away, getting the wheels off:










Each wheel was washed with Megs APC, Detailer Brush, Wheel Schmitt and some Zaino Z7 in a wash bucket:



















Rinsing first:










Megs APC applied:










Wheel Schmitt in action:










Detailed Brush then used:










Rinsed again:










Some AS Tardis was required in some areas:










The wheel was then rinsed again and dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Some CG Jetseal 109 was then applied via an Applicator Pad:




























This was then buffed off:










Now while the ladies were at the spa, Ross and I were on Dog and Child minding duties, Obi seemed pretty keen to know what the heck we were doing:










With the wheel off I turned my attention to the arch so using Ross's Karcher Pressure Washer I rinsed the arch:










Then applies some Megs APC:










This was aggitated with the Megs Large Brush:



















Rinsed:










To leave the following:



















I then completed this on all the other wheels and arches, in this case we had the whole one side of the car off the ground so I attended to the rear arch - Before:










The exhaust I thought could look better so paid it some attention with an AG Wheel Brush and some Megs APC:



















Which then looked as follows:










Each wheel was re-fitted:










Driver's Side Front Arch - Before:










After:










Driver's Side Rear Arch - Before:










After:










The car was washed using Karcher Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Zaino Z7, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Mitts:










While I had been working on the wheels Ross had been busy and removed all the number plate sticky pads on the front............:thumb:

Rinsing first:



















The car was then foamed:



















While the foam dwelled, I attacked the door shuts, boot shut and petrol cap with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush:














































The car was then re-foamed:










Obi was getting more interested and wanted to lend a hand in the wash process I think:










Wash bucket first:










Washed a few panels:



















Into the rinse bucket and then the process was repeated:




























The car was then rinsed:





































Then it was onto claying and being a white car there was tar all over it, so I decided to make it a little easier on myself and use some AS Tardis on the lower panels:










This was left to dwell and simply buffed off with a microfibre cloth:














































I then broke out the Megs Last Touch as lube and set about going around the car with some Sonus Green Clay:
































































The sun then came out and I had to break out the Oakley's:









































































Needless to say that the claying took some time, I then re-washed the car and rinsed again, I then dried the car with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:



















Now Ross has come around to the idea of detailing but still needs to maybe improve that was process as some swirling and scratches were evident:



















I taped up the main rubber areas of the car with some 3434 3M tape:



















I started to then work on a panel with a Megs Finishing Pad and some Menz FF but this did little as expected, I stepped up to using some 3M Ultra Fine which showed some improvement but then changing to a Polishing Pad worked pretty well in most areas:




























I ended up chasing the sun around the car as the brinkmann just wasn't cutting it in the sun:










Some areas had deeper defects so I used some Menz IP on a Megs Polishing Pad and in some severe areas stepped up to using a Megs Cutting Pad:




























Sorry for the lack of correction pics but getting the camera to pick anything up wasn't easy...........

Ross by this time was working away on the interior:










I then rinsed the car down to remove all the excess polish dust:



















Megs Last Touch was then applied all over the car:



















Some pre-LSP beading:










The car was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










I then went with my faithful Zaino combination starting with some Z-AIO via an applicator pad:




























This was then buffed off:



















I then completed a Z6 wipedown:



















This was followed by two coats of Zaino Z2-Pro via an Applicator Pad:










Again this was buffed off:










After another Z6 wipedown I completed the process with a Z8 wipedown:



















I then turned my attention to the glass with some Megs Glass Cleaner and some Glass Cleaning Cloths:










A quick once over in the interior with a Microfibre Mitt for dusting:










I then took some Autosol and a microfibre to the exhaust trim:










Aerospace 303 protectant was applied to the exterior trim:










And also the engine bay:










Finally I finsihed up with some Z 16 via an Applicator Pad on the tyres:










*The Results*


































































































































































































































Now for those of you that may not like things a little different, then you might want to leave it there, for those of you that like something a little mad then check this out.....................some Weitec Coilovers, painted calipers and carriers and a 18" Cupra Alloys 'Custom Painted' and here you have it:









































































And there you have it, thanks to Ross for allowing me to attend to his motor and also his support during the day, have to say that I like the look and the ride height now looks spot on..........:car:

Comment's good or bad welcome as always...........


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cracking work again Simon :thumb:
btw - you need a hair cut


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

Really good work mate, lovely car aswell. I like the modifications, including the alloys, I would personally have chosen a different colour for them though.


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Si, cracking work as always. Car looks fantastic and got alot of attention at UD, bought myself some grit guards, lambswool washmits etc so I can keep the swirls to a minimum.

Thanks also to your detailing buddy for keeping the other half amused for the day


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

stunning car there and another fantastic write up simon...


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

White always looks good after Zaino doesn't it:thumb:...good stuff chap

Not entirely convinced by the wheels (standard & modified) or the stitching on the seats but each to their own.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great work!

Loving the mods, the car looks so much better with a decent low ride height!


----------



## westallc (Apr 13, 2009)

nice detail as usaul baker 

ross is alive then lol must be doing well for himself now and by the sounds of it his life is back on the straight road well done ross congrats.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Beautiful car and work, I like it all apart from the automatic gearbox lol


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

Auto....spit

DSG


----------



## wizard77 (Jan 19, 2009)

Good work Simon:thumb:

I do like the new alloys, they are alot better than the standard rims.


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

What on earth :doublesho Never seen one of those before. 

Awesome! Love the mods on it as well.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Great write up mate and i have to say you detail in style! Nod to the Puma Satoris:thumb: The car looks much better with the new wheels etc. 
Thanks Phil


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice! seen this at UD! Also a SCN member 

BTW: what's the mallet for









Chiseling tar spots off?


----------



## Andy300zx (Mar 18, 2010)

Well done fella, stunning work, love the car


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> very nice! seen this at UD! Also a SCN member
> 
> BTW: what's the mallet for
> 
> ...


just in case a wheel proves difficult to remove maybe?...


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> very nice! seen this at UD! Also a SCN member
> 
> BTW: what's the mallet for
> 
> Chiseling tar spots off?


Getting payment? :lol:


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Lovely work and lovely car too!

_Bocanegra_, a piece of spanish automotive history


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks good. Not keen on the wheels and next thing i would do is colour code the rear diffuser to the black on the front of the car


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, never seen one of those before! Looks nice in the last picture with the Leon wheels on coilovers, tho it could do with being lower!  Why is it auto tho? 

Excellent work non the less.


----------



## bigmac161 (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work simon :argie: love these car's growing on me more and more


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A superb job :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Si and a lovely motor.............:thumb:

Is your shaver broken lad?!?!..................:lol:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

great work there, love the new wheels too!


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

Streeto; said:


> Wow, never seen one of those before! Looks nice in the last picture with the Leon wheels on coilovers, tho it could do with being lower!  Why is it auto tho?
> 
> Excellent work non the less.


technically it's not an auto as you know one. It's a dsg so it's a dual clutch manual gearbox that changes itself. But as it already holds the next gear it's lightening quick unlike a regular auto. Works really well with the twin charger engine, paddle shift on the steering wheel adds to the fun in manual mode.


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great write up Simon - nice looking car, I've never seen one of them before.

Looks suspiciously like a small village in Worcestershire close to the Teme Vally to me?
Oh and is that dog a Hungarian Puli?


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

Was you on the M1 earlier today, about 11:30ish, southbound by Milton Keynes?
Looks nice with the wheels.


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Loving your work and here and the car is very nice too. I've just ordered a White car so I doing the rounds searching for the best products to use.


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

The alloys give the car the wow factor


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Lummox said:


> technically it's not an auto as you know one. It's a dsg so it's a dual clutch manual gearbox that changes itself. But as it already holds the next gear it's lightening quick unlike a regular auto. Works really well with the twin charger engine, paddle shift on the steering wheel adds to the fun in manual mode.


Can't beat a DSG ( a robotised manual as it doesn't have a torque converter but two normal clutches the ecu selects the next gear depending on throttle position basically) also a lot smoother than the system from magnetti marelli that Fiat/Alfa use. Nice work on a rapid environment friendly car, 180 ps and lowish car tax can't be bad looks very good too.


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

rallyman1978 said:


> Looks suspiciously like a small village in Worcestershire close to the Teme Vally to me?
> Oh and is that dog a Hungarian Puli?


Obi is a Lhasapoo a cross between a Lhasa Apso and a Poodle


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

chr15rey said:


> Was you on the M1 earlier today, about 11:30ish, southbound by Milton Keynes?
> Looks nice with the wheels.


Very good chance of that indeed, I was heading down to Newport Pagnell to see my daughter.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

WOW

Those wheels! Awesome!!! Like actually, wow. I want.


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

I knew ***** but didnt wanna say on the net... I grew up in ******* and used to frequent The Talbot at ********* years ago
Lovely part of the world

Obi's a spit for my hungarian puli!


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

I see you point on location, I have edited, can you now we know where we are


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Excellent work and write up as usual mate! :thumb:

Btw, has a bird gone to the toilet on you or did you get snowfoam in your hair? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

Great finish


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work looks stunning


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> cracking work again Simon :thumb:
> btw - you need a hair cut


Thanks Kev and your not the only person to have said that over the last few months, haven't had it cut since October I think, I am growing it..........:thumb:



GIZTO29 said:


> Great write up mate and i have to say you detail in style! Nod to the Puma Satoris:thumb: The car looks much better with the new wheels etc.
> Thanks Phil


Thanks Phil and I have to say that they are one of the comfiest trainers I have detailed in for a while, my Nike Rift's have about had it now..........

Roll on the summer so I can get back in the flip-flops..........



-Mat- said:


> very nice! seen this at UD! Also a SCN member
> 
> BTW: what's the mallet for
> 
> ...


Now that would be a funny application Mat, there were enough of them on the car.............:speechles



-Kev- said:


> just in case a wheel proves difficult to remove maybe?...


Spot on Kev, had a few last year that proved trickey to remove so had to add this to the kit.........:thumb:



vroomtshh said:


> Getting payment? :lol:


Another top idea...........:lol:



puntomatt said:


> Looks good. Not keen on the wheels and next thing i would do is colour code the rear diffuser to the black on the front of the car


Funny you mention that as it's next on the list I believe..........:thumb:



Streeto said:


> Wow, never seen one of those before! Looks nice in the last picture with the Leon wheels on coilovers, tho it could do with being lower!  Why is it auto tho?
> 
> Excellent work non the less.


The DSG box is pretty nifty from what I hear...........:car:



HC1001 said:


> Great work Si and a lovely motor.............:thumb:
> 
> Is your shaver broken lad?!?!..................:lol:


Alright Howard and yeah your spot on, not only that but my hair clippers are knackered as well.............:thumb:



deano_uk said:


> Loving your work and here and the car is very nice too. I've just ordered a White car so I doing the rounds searching for the best products to use.


I would highly recommend the Zaino range for white and any other colour really, the results, IMHO, speak for themselves..........:thumb:



sim L said:


> Excellent work and write up as usual mate! :thumb:
> 
> Btw, has a bird gone to the toilet on you or did you get snowfoam in your hair? :lol:


Thanks there and I think it's a little snow foam that has dripped off the inside of the boot lid, Ross obviously thought it would be funny to not tell me............


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

Why would I tell you si? Ruin all the fun lol


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

Cracking job as always mate. Winter must be over I see, as the hat is noticeably absent. When does Baker Flip-flop Time begin then?
Hi Ross, hope you are well

All the Best
Chris


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Tiptronic said:


> Cracking job as always mate. Winter must be over I see, as the hat is noticeably absent. When does Baker Flip-flop Time begin then?
> Hi Ross, hope you are well
> 
> All the Best
> Chris


Thanks mate and funny you should mention that, I nearly got them out yesterday when I attended to the Superb but then realised it wasn't that warm...........:lol:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice prep and finish, love the mods, really set the rest of the car off and balance everything up as the basic car looks a bit extrovert but is let down by the ride height and small looking wheels, the alloys are a very clever idea and really bring it all together, well done to you and Ross for the overall finish.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Top job again there Simon! :thumb:

I'm loving that car! Great shape! 

Cracking up about you wearing shades, looking at the whiter than white paint! :lol:

Nice job! :thumb::buffer::thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Drysponge said:


> Top job again there Simon! :thumb:
> 
> I'm loving that car! Great shape!
> 
> ...


:lol:

Was worried about getting snow blinded at one stage mate.............


----------



## detailer mike (Mar 8, 2010)

looks cool black on white


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Excellent work mate


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Great stuff guys. Not seen one on the road yet and the mods, as expected, look ace :thumb:

Good to see you around again as well Ross 

Steve


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Very nice looking car.

I loved your write upp and great detail!!!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

A re clean today, glad to say was very easy to do thanks to Simons hard work.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice additional pics there Ross, looks great with the adjusted ride height, what's next? Those skirts?


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

When funds allow

SEAT sideskirts
SEAT rear spoiler (in gloss black along with top of the tailgate)
Rear difuser in gloss black
Gloss black roof


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Cracking work mate.

Lovely wee car, wouldnt mind one of these.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

like the car, like the work, like the mods :thumb:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Great work mate! I'm loving the paint job on those wheels - looks good!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Lummox said:


> When funds allow
> 
> SEAT sideskirts
> SEAT rear spoiler (in gloss black along with top of the tailgate)
> ...


I reckon the roof, spoiler and diffuser will be best in gloss black mate, will look spot on............:thumb:


----------



## kronk10 (Mar 10, 2008)

love the ride height on that now its got the coilovers on looks mean:devil: why do manufactures put silly ride height's on new cars i have a new alfa mito155 veloce and its like its on stilts and its like it with almost every new car i see


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

kronk10 said:


> love the ride height on that now its got the coilovers on looks mean:devil: why do manufactures put silly ride height's on new cars i have a new alfa mito155 veloce and its like its on stilts and its like it with almost every new car i see


Know what you mean mate, mine was the same when I bought it and lowering a car just looks so much better IMHO.........:thumb:


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

Another show under the belt and lots of interest on the car, had a really good spot on a corner so lots of people passing. Prior to the show I washed and vacuumed, polished the car with SRP and waxed with R222 (using up last of products before refreshing with better stock). Glad to say with Simons hard work as a base it wasnt difficult at all and the car was cleaming. Quick QD when arriving at Santa pod early as gates opened and she was ready. Few people said I should have entered it into the show and shine, which I think I could have done.










































































































and you have to have a sense of humour about things...


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Lummox said:


> Another show under the belt and lots of interest on the car, had a really good spot on a corner so lots of people passing. Prior to the show I washed and vacuumed, polished the car with SRP and waxed with R222 (using up last of products before refreshing with better stock). Glad to say with Simons hard work as a base it wasnt difficult at all and the car was cleaming. Quick QD when arriving at Santa pod early as gates opened and she was ready. Few people said I should have entered it into the show and shine, which I think I could have done.


Some more good pics there Ross and I like the rear plate..............

Good news on it getting some attention and it certainly looked the part when I rolled past you yesterday............:car:


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

Cheers mate


----------



## Magic Numbers (Aug 11, 2008)

Excellent job! Now you can head over to Camp Mitsubishi for some hard work lol

Keep up the good work


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

Genuine SEAT sideskirts fitted..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sideskirts look good Ross, I assume that the pub was closed when you too the pictures............:lol:


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

Pubs been closed for a while now mate sadly. Landlady packed it in.


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

awsome detail , and i must say the car with a new ride hight is looking really well. 

top job.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Lummox said:


> Pubs been closed for a while now mate sadly. Landlady packed it in.


Flipping heck mate, doesn't seem like 5 mins since we were last in there........:doublesho


----------



## ron burgundy (Sep 11, 2007)

thats a cracking looking car, would look sweet with a nice gloss black roof.
just a quick thought about the dog we see earlier in the post, my mum has a similar dog and i often wonder how well she would hold up as a wash mitt when she passes away , the dog that is not my mum , that would just be awkward


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ron burgundy said:


> thats a cracking looking car, would look sweet with a nice gloss black roof.
> just a quick thought about the dog we see earlier in the post, my mum has a similar dog and i often wonder how well she would hold up as a wash mitt when she passes away , the dog that is not my mum , that would just be awkward


Thanks mate and Ross is intending to get the roof and spoiler painted, including the rear valance.........:thumb:

As if we don't get enough strange looks from people using a wash mitt you now are suggesting we use a dog, now that's just wrong!!!


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

Obi wouldnt make a good washmit, far to much stuff stuck in his fur.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Lummox said:


> Obi wouldnt make a good washmit, far to much stuff stuck in his fur.


:lol:


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

Well its back from the bodyshop, really happy with the look.


































































































Feedback welcome as always.


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

I love it, you did an excellent job!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## AJA (Dec 22, 2005)

Very comprehensive write up fella' that's what we like to see.

In standard form it's a pretty car, but modded it looks mean and moody. I love it!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Lummox said:


> Well its back from the bodyshop, really happy with the look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think the changes to the roof and spoiler have worked wonders mate, looks really good and I bet your happy with it?



AJA said:


> Very comprehensive write up fella' that's what we like to see.
> 
> In standard form it's a pretty car, but modded it looks mean and moody. I love it!


Agreed on that one mate, looks so much better with the mods.........:car:


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks chaps, is it wrong to stare at your own car?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Lummox said:


> Thanks chaps, is it wrong to stare at your own car?


Not if it looks that good then, no.............:thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Another corker Simon:thumb: Not sure how I missed this one, so busy on other sections would like to have more time on the showroom


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> Another corker Simon:thumb: Not sure how I missed this one, so busy on other sections would like to have more time on the showroom


No worries mate, I tend to limit myself to certain sections as you can just spend too much time on here...........:doublesho


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> No worries mate, I tend to limit myself to certain sections as you can just spend too much time on here...........:doublesho


Tell me about it:thumb:


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks chaps.

Bodyshop did a really good job of painting it, just their finishing isnt as quite as through as Mr Baker here so it needs another going over at some point to make it A1.


----------



## Biggy (Aug 27, 2009)

Smart looking car there!


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

Still representing on the show scene, still gleaming.

At GTi International



















Getting ready..




























Ready to go..


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Looking good Ross and like your little Gazebo, just about big enough for the Bocca...........:car:


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

When it was 26 degrees and bright sunshile I needed a little shade


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

Great job


----------



## willskoda (Jun 7, 2010)

I've lost count on the amount of times I've had "snow blindness" from doing my car - great fun being blinded by white paint aint it?! lol. Nice write up - as always - and a nice glossy looking car at the end too :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

willskoda said:


> I've lost count on the amount of times I've had "snow blindness" from doing my car - great fun being blinded by white paint aint it?! lol. Nice write up - as always - and a nice glossy looking car at the end too :thumb:


White paintwork and sunlight coupled with detailing is tough but all worth it in the end.............:thumb:


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

Boca is now for sale sadly.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200547914546&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Lummox said:


> Boca is now for sale sadly.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200547914546&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


That's a shame 
Bloody good price for it still


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Those wheels look the muts nuts! great car and job


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Lummox said:


> Boca is now for sale sadly.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200547914546&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


Sorry to see this up for Sale Ross, it's been emotional, look forward to next months Redline though............



danielhoworth said:


> Those wheels look the muts nuts! great car and job


The car looks so much better in the flesh, you don't see many of these on the road..............:car:


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

It is a shame to have to do it.

Its the best car i've ever had and will miss it thats for sure, I really want it to go to someone worthy if you know what I mean, who will use 2 buckets and a waffle


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

another cracking job fella and a good read

but dear me,that car,it look's like the love child of a new model Volvo and the new model Megan coupe


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

paulmc08 said:


> another cracking job fella and a good read
> 
> but dear me,that car,it look's like the love child of a new model Volvo and the new model Megan coupe


Interesting suggestion there mate, these sort of aggressive front ends are pretty common now though..........


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice job!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Just a little update on this one, good old Ross managed to get his motor in Jan's edition of Redline Magazine and he very kindly gave me a mention:














































Top man Ross, looks great and thanks for the mention...........:thumb:


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

Your welcome mate, always done me proud


----------

